# Halloween book burning



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 15, 2009)

and BBQ too!

[video=youtube;4FkbgeR8LKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FkbgeR8LKs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Oct 15, 2009)

yawn...


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 15, 2009)

Burning any book is just wrong. They should sell them on Half.com to the reprobates and then spend the money on reformed authors. Bad stewardship!


----------



## Bern (Oct 15, 2009)

heheh

On a serious note, if I thought something was heresy I couldn't sell it on or give it away, as that would encourage someone else to get into wrong teaching. In the past I've just burned stuff... but not any kind of bible!


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone going???


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 15, 2009)

I wonder where the world gets their misconceptions of Christians? *note sarcasm*


----------



## jason d (Oct 15, 2009)

KJV Onlyism + a 14 member church = TV coverage... sad many will think that is Christianity =(


----------



## Skyler (Oct 15, 2009)

1. Burning books is a waste of paper that could better be recycled.
2. Burning books contributes to pollution in the atmosphere.
3. Burning books contributes to global warming.
4. Burning books do not make good barbecue.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 15, 2009)

Jonathan, when number four is considered why mention the first three?


----------



## Skyler (Oct 15, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Jonathan, when number four is considered why mention the first three?



Because politicians don't usually take barbecue into consideration. I'm trying to address a variety of positions here.


----------



## TimV (Oct 15, 2009)

> KJV Onlyism + a 14 member church = TV coverage... sad many will think that is Christianity =(



Exactly.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 15, 2009)

KJV Only folks seem to work hard at making all of us look bad.

I liked the overalls and the accent. It should really impress most Americans.


----------



## Southern Twang (Oct 15, 2009)

Gotta love fundamentalism!


----------



## Theoretical (Oct 15, 2009)

So Mark Driskol is a banned author. Can't say I've ever heard of him.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 15, 2009)

Skyler said:


> 3. Burning books contributes to global warming.



Heh. Not to be too quibbly, but I think that one is a wash, thermodynamically. 

If those trees had not absorbed the sunlight in the first place, we would have been warmer back when they were growing, so burning them is just putting our poor fragile Earth back to where it was before those greedy trees sucked up the energy.

And burning just frees more CO2 for other trees to fulfill their appointed destiny . . . .


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Oct 15, 2009)

Skyler said:


> 1. Burning books is a waste of paper that could better be recycled.
> 2. Burning books contributes to pollution in the atmosphere.
> 3. Burning books contributes to global warming.
> 4. Burning books do not make good barbecue.



I know that you have "tongue in cheek," but none of these make much of a difference to me. It's the asthetics of the book burning. One immediately visualizes Nazis in the 30s.

Slightly off-topic, but a friend of mine who became a Christian in his early to mid 20s said that when he was saved he dramatically burnt all of his rock n'roll albums. It took him 10 years to later buy them all back.


----------



## Soonerborn (Oct 15, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly off-topic, but a friend of mine who became a Christian in his early to mid 20s said that when he was saved he dramatically burnt all of his rock n'roll albums. It took him 10 years to later buy them all back.


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 15, 2009)

Bern said:


> heheh
> 
> On a serious note, if I thought something was heresy I couldn't sell it on or give it away, as that would encourage someone else to get into wrong teaching. In the past I've just burned stuff... but not any kind of bible!



How do you know that? I have lots of erroneous and even heretical material in my library. People buy books for all kinds of reasons, and I don't think we need to judge what people are going to do with them. I mean, just because a book is bought doesn't mean it's even going to be read! *Looks around guiltily at library bookshelves.*


----------



## tlharvey7 (Oct 15, 2009)

if i got rid of every book that i thought was heretical, ect...
i would have never found C.K. Chesterton!
sometimes you can find nuggets in these books, or at least get past the "have you even read the book?" argument ie: rick warren, john avanzini, joyce meyers, benny hinn, ect
though i only buy those books used


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 15, 2009)

My physical library used to be as complete and varied in perspective as I could make it. Then, with the advent of computers, it expanded to nearly 10,000 volumes in digital format. 

At this stage of life, I really don't need (or want) my shelves filled with nonsense. So, by and large, my physical library is becoming more consistently and overtly Reformed. I have kept weeding out the chaff and heresy (e.g., Tillich, Pittenger, charismania), allowing the heresy for "research" purposes to exist in digital form where it can be readily . . . er . . . ah . . . well . . . researched. This saves a lot of space and weight (3,500 or more volumes eliminated in the last decade alone).

As I age, the ink and paper books I want near me are the ones by Calvin, Turretin, the Puritans, Hodge, Bavinck, Berkhof, Grudem, Muller, Beeke, and the like. Once in a great while my ego misses the sight of several hundred feet of missing books reminding me that at one time I _looked_ educated. My wife, on the other hand, loves it and wishes a greater "pruning" would take place.

Other than Spurgeon and Wilber Smith, who could honestly say they have read and know all of the books in their thousands of book libraries?


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 15, 2009)

Did they invite Fred Phelps to throw the ceremonial lit match at the gas soaked book pile?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 15, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Did they invite Fred Phelps to throw the ceremonial lit match at the gas soaked book pile?




No, he's a heretic too being a hypercalvinist and all.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 15, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Burning books is a waste of paper that could better be recycled.
> ...



From what I've heard from a few anti-contemporary music sermons, that's a pretty common problem. 

And anyway, I don't care if you burn books, just so long as you don't try to barbecue with them.


----------



## Jake (Oct 15, 2009)

John MacArthur, Mark Driskol (?), and John Piper make some of Satan's most popular books too.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 15, 2009)

Al Gore and his global warming wouldn't like this book burning.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't believe anybody would burn Benny Hinn books. His "Good Morning Holy Ghost" is a classic.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 15, 2009)

Blueridge Believer said:


> I can't believe anybody would burn Benny Hinn books. His "Good Morning Holy Ghost" is a classic.



So is the Ford Pinto 

BTW, I'm going to have an avatar burning party on the 31st ...bu ah ha ha.


----------

